# Blanketing temperatures?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It really depends on where you live, how much body fat your horse has, whether you pasture 24/7 or stall, if you show, the age of the horse, and how much winter hair the animal grows.

We have both miniatures and full sized horses. The minis are kept out 24/7, have a very healthy amount of body fat, and at the moment are all middle aged. We begin blanketing when temperatures are 36 degrees or lower, which- since we live in Texas near the coast, isn't until January or so, and is over by early March. Our minis have extremely thick, two layered coats also, though- which serves as a natural blanket. We get no snow. The full sized horses are blanketed at under 45 degrees with a sheet or medium blanket. We rarely ever use heavy blankets, except for with our 49 and 28 year old mares. Both of them wear a sheet at under 55 degrees, due to low body fat.

So really, you just need to look at all of the variables. Definately blanket at anything under 36 degrees, especially if your horse doesn't have a very good winter coat.

We clip our minis in March, only because temperatures by then are already in the 70s and they quickly get too hot. The horses are not clipped until April.


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in PA. I have always asked other people at the barn what they thought. I was wondering if there was a set temperature for each type of blanket. I can't seem to find anything online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if the horse stays outside and isnt exposed to artificial light which screws up thoer hair growth, and has plenty of forage they are better off without a blanket. Pettung a blanket on them matts the hair down and interferes with the horses natural ability to regulate body temperature.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This page [ Useful Horse Blanket Tips ] has a guide, with temps, starting about 2/3rds of the way down.  
I'll copy and paste it into my post as well:
*
Temperature Guide*

Unclipped Horse:
55 degrees: Naked Horse! 
45 degrees: Rain Sheet for turnout in inclement weather 
35 degrees: Medium Weight Blanket or Sheet w/Fleece Liner 
25 degrees: Medium Weight Blanket or Sheet w/Fleece Liner 
15 degrees: Heavy Weight Blanket or Medium Weight Blanket w/Fleece Liner 
5 degrees or below: Heavy Weight Blanket or Medium Weight Blanket w/Blanket Liner 

Clipped Horse: 
55 degrees: Turnout Sheet (Stable Sheet indoors) 
45 degrees: Turnout Sheet w/Fleece Liner or Medium Weight Blanket (Stable Sheet w/Fleece Liner indoors) 
35 degrees: Medium Weight Blanket w/Fleece Liner or Heavy Weight Blanket (Stable Blanket indoors) 
25 degrees: Heavy Weight Blanket* or Medium Weight Blanket w/Blanket Liner (Stable Blanket w/Fleece Liner indoors) 
15 degrees: Heavy Weight Blanket* w/Fleece Liner (Stable Blanket w/Fleece Liner indoors) 
5 degrees or below: Heavy Weight Blanket* w/Blanket Liner (Stable Blanket w/Blanket Liner indoors) 
* For a clipped horse, we recommend either a high neck, extended neck, or combo heavy weight blanket.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Generally agree with Joe. Horses are designed to live out in the open & it can interfere & cause probs to coddle them. As far as 'it depends', agree also with Endiku. I would generally not rug a horse, so long as they're healthy, there is some shelter available and they are free moving - not cooped up. I think it depends on the state of the horse, the general climate - what they're acclimatised to, whether they've been working up a sweat.... whether you want to keep them clean for tomorrow<GG> as to whether I'd rug at all or in any given temperature. I would not use a heavyweight rug at all, but would use a lightweight one for times when I feel they need rugging. I would also not generally rug at all if I wasn't going to be able to take it off & give the horse a break & brush from it at least most days.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Unless you are going to show and need a clipped horse, I wouldn't blanket at all. I trial ride all year long and my horses are out 24/7 - even when I lived in Bucks County, PA. Healthy and happier horses. 

However, if I see my horse shiver for any reason, usually during the winter after a particularly cold rain, I'll blanket for a while to warm them up. If you let their coat grow out, nature compensates for the weather. It wasn't unusual to see them out in the pasture with a foot of snow on their backs rather then be in the barn.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Unless you are going to show and need a clipped horse, I wouldn't blanket at all. I trial ride all year long and my horses are out 24/7 - even when I lived in Bucks County, PA. Healthy and happier horses.
> 
> However, if I see my horse shiver for any reason, usually during the winter after a particularly cold rain, I'll blanket for a while to warm them up. If you let their coat grow out, nature compensates for the weather. It wasn't unusual to see them out in the pasture with a foot of snow on their backs rather then be in the barn.


Agreed. Our mares are out 24x7 without blankets. In the winter, if we have a long period or wind and freezing rain, we do put on rain sheets to keep them dry.
If you do blanket, do make sure you remove them in the 55-60 degree range. Health-wise, being overheated and/or sweaty under a blanket is worse than being cold without one.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in Florida. And I show through out the winter. I do not boby clip. But as long as I blanket consistently they do not get hairy.They are out at night and in during the day. If it is Below 70 they get a thin nylon sheet, if it is below 55 they get a blanket, and if it is below 35 they get a sheet and a blanket.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> It wasn't unusual to see them out in the pasture with a foot of snow on their backs rather then be in the barn.


 
This brings up a good point. We naturally want to knock the snow off our horses when we see them covered in snow. However, you shouldn't do this. The hair on you horse will "stand up" during the winter. The snow will act like a blanket for the horse, trapping the warm air against the horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

wetrain17 said:


> This brings up a good point. We naturally want to knock the snow off our horses when we see them covered in snow. However, you shouldn't do this. The hair on you horse will "stand up" during the winter. The snow will act like a blanket for the horse, trapping the warm air against the horse.


Snow is a good insulator but rain will chill them quickly if they haven't built up enough hair coat or resistance.


----------

